# TODAY is the DAY!!!!



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

My new little guy is being delivered to me today!! :hello1:
I'm so excited I can't stand it. Nervous as well a little. Of course when hubby comes home and sees him that will be exciting to say the least! 
ANyhoo he is to come around noon so .....


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

YAY!!!!:hello1: So exciting! Cant wait to see pictures of the little man


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

HOW exciting!! Yes, pictures and the details of his arrival, the hubby, meeting Leila, etc.!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

WooHoo!!!!:hello1:

Very excited for you! You WILL post pictures of course? Yeah, I'm curious how hubby's going to react, too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Tink said:


> Yeah, I'm curious how hubby's going to react, too.


**Gulp**:nshocked2:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Currently I have a tiny little pen made up (out of those metal cube organizer thingies that you put together) I used it for leila when she came home until I got the one she has now. That along with leilas pen is taking up 85% of my kitchen haha. I thought he maybe should have his own little space first, but i'm really unsure what to do. Should I go ahead and do this first then just put him in with leila like tomorrow or later today? I ideally want them in the same pen. (it's not a crate), so they can keep eachother company/be close and i don't really have any more room for dog crates. haha


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If it was me i would give him space the first day then see how it goes from there i'm sure your instincts kick in and you'll think yes todays the day i put them together


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with Michele. I would definatly give the new puppy some space & see how things go they may be best buddies from the start or they may need a bit of time to adjust to each other.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think leila will really like him. (hope)  She needed a tiny buddy! 
And i KNOW i did!! ;D


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I bet you can't wait! I get my new baby in 18 days too so I know how you feel! Please keep me posted how the introduction went and if you have any tips for when I bring Aimee home. Hope you all enjoy today xx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Going well  He is whining in his pen right now. :O Im eating a quick bite then he is going in the car to pick kids up from school.
Leila is VERY excited with him. She started playing with him right away.  Lucy is fine with him. WInston hasn't met him yet.
Boy for a little fella he sure can whine loud. :coolwink:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

good luck


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I hope he doesn't do that tonight. Hubby def. wouldnt go for that. :O
Leila never whined ever!! Maybe he'll be better when i put him with her.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww poor thing! I'd put them together if they're getting along ok. (so glad to hear Leila wanted to play immediately!) Just remember everything he's ever known is gone so he's starting over so to speak. I hope he adjusts quickly!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So glad you have him home! Get out the camera!! We need pics!! 

Brody was a butt when we brought him home. He cried ALL NIGHT LONG for about 4 nights. Screamed his bloody head off. We stuck it out and now he will sleep anywhere (motels, strange houses, in the car) because we didn't give in. If you put him in bed with you, that's where he'll stay from that night on - I guarantee it. So let him cry it out if you want him to be able to adapt and sleep anywhere. If you don't mind him in your bed - that's another story!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im dying to see some pics


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So glad he's home, yay! That's great that Leila wanted to play.  And, yes, we need pics!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi wheres our new baby pics i bet hes a real cutie


----------

